# Problems with Western Plow Fluid Loss/Pump Issue



## Howlinjohn (Dec 13, 2010)

Encountered a problem tonight with my Western angling plow: massive fluid loss due to a hose leak. I had some Dexron ATF in the truck and was able refill the reservoir to lift the blade in order to drive away. I stopped at a service station to see which hose was leaking, and the pump was making a buzzing noise and fluid was leaking at a good rate from the hose or connection to the angling cylinder on the drivers side. The pump was constantly engaged, even when the ignition off and the hand control was not powered up. 
Is the pump, solenoid, or valve malfunctioning and that is what caused the hose leak?
I was hoping to be able to replace the hose, but does it sound like I need to address an underlying problem first? 
Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

your pump solenoid is fused in the on position. Usually a sharp rap with a hammer will free it up but you should still replace immediately. set yourself up with an emergency kit, solenoids, hyd. hoses, spare pins or bolts to use in a pinch, plow oil and a proper funnel to add it with, in a small tool box. Trans fluid has nearly the same properties as plow oil but you should still use blue (western) plow fluid as it is designed for low temp applications.


----------



## Howlinjohn (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I'm going to try to fix it first thing tomorrow. I'll put a kit together to keep in the rig, and make sure to flush out and replace with Western fluid. 
Why did the pump continue to run with the ignition off? Also,the pump was making the same buzzing noise this morning, but the plow didn't move (angle). The buzz it was making didn't sound like the pump had any load on it. There was no noticable leak at that time. I lifted and lowered the plow and the noise stopped. The fluid level was OK. I plowed some jobs afterward and it worked well until it popped the leak tonight. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Howlinjohn (Dec 13, 2010)

Got the plow working fine this morning. It was the pump solenoid like you said. The hose must have blown coincidentally. Super easy fix, and cheap too. The Western fluid was more expensive than the solenoid! 
Thanks again for the fast reply and the great advice!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

if your pump is ever making a noise you can just disconnect the main power cabels from the plow and it shoul cut power the the motor itself!


----------



## Howlinjohn (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I really appreciate the help I got from you guys. It's helped me know my equipment better and reduce downtime.


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

Glad to help


----------

